# sigma rox 9.0



## mv#103 (Sep 18, 2008)

hey,
i've done a search and come up with nothing.
just curious if anyone is using either of the sigma rox's and there opinions on them.
thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## mdplayer (Mar 13, 2006)

I have been using the 9.0 for about a month or so and have had nothing but good luck with mine. I have been using on both my trainer/rollers and also on my Pugsley. For the rear wheel, I have the sensor on the seat stay and the computer on the stem. On the Pugsley, I have the sensor on the fork and the computer on the handlebars. The best part about the Sigma computers is the ease of changing it between bikes. A quick removal of the "rubber bands" and BAM, changed in seconds. For doing anything like changing wheel size on the computer itself, I just plug it into my laptop and do everything I need to that way. Could not be easier.

All together, I give the entire system a 9 out of 10. It has everything I wanted in a computer. The only thing it doesn't do is GPS which I don't want. It didn't get a 10 out of 10 because the software isn't mac compatible. If there would be a mac version of the software, I would give it an 11 out of 10.


----------



## mv#103 (Sep 18, 2008)

mdplayer said:


> I have been using the 9.0 for about a month or so and have had nothing but good luck with mine. I have been using on both my trainer/rollers and also on my Pugsley. For the rear wheel, I have the sensor on the seat stay and the computer on the stem. On the Pugsley, I have the sensor on the fork and the computer on the handlebars. The best part about the Sigma computers is the ease of changing it between bikes. A quick removal of the "rubber bands" and BAM, changed in seconds. For doing anything like changing wheel size on the computer itself, I just plug it into my laptop and do everything I need to that way. Could not be easier.
> 
> All together, I give the entire system a 9 out of 10. It has everything I wanted in a computer. The only thing it doesn't do is GPS which I don't want. It didn't get a 10 out of 10 because the software isn't mac compatible. If there would be a mac version of the software, I would give it an 11 out of 10.


thanks alot for the reply.
i've since bought one off ebay and its on its way. i hope im as happy as you are. as for the software with me its not an issue.
thanks again


----------



## abadfish (Nov 25, 2008)

mdplayer said:


> For the rear wheel, I have the sensor on the seat stay and the computer on the stem. On the Pugsley, I have the sensor on the fork and the computer on the handlebars.


Have you tried mounting the speed sensor on the rear wheel of the Pugsley?? Any particular reason you opted for the fork instead?? I'm debating on trying to mount the speed sensor on the rear wheel of my Stumpjumper.


----------



## mdplayer (Mar 13, 2006)

abadfish said:


> Have you tried mounting the speed sensor on the rear wheel of the Pugsley?? Any particular reason you opted for the fork instead?? I'm debating on trying to mount the speed sensor on the rear wheel of my Stumpjumper.


I have not tired it on the back wheel of my Pugsley. The reason I did it on the fork it just out of habit. Most computer sensors go on the fork, so that is where I just put it.

With that said, I have put it on the rear wheel of my bike that I have on the trainer. I put it right below the brake mounts and have the computer on the stem. I also have mounted it the same way on my road bike when using more than one computer. I believe that Sigma states that it can be done on the rear wheel for different applications..


----------



## qkkqc (Aug 10, 2008)

mdplayer, 

did you find the software user-friendly? there is some reviews about the complexity of the unit...just wondering...thinking about pulling the trigger on this one as well. bang for the $.


----------



## mdplayer (Mar 13, 2006)

*noper*



qkkqc said:


> mdplayer,
> 
> did you find the software user-friendly? there is some reviews about the complexity of the unit...just wondering...thinking about pulling the trigger on this one as well. bang for the $.


I really had no issues with it, other than no mac, only windows. I would load up windows, plug it in and all would be good. Everything transfered 100% and never had an issue with it. The software would easily let me name the workout and all the stats of the workout, plus make some snazzy graphs. The one thing that disapointed me was that you have to "start logging" to get the graphs. It will record everything and display the data, just not graph it if you don't start the log. Not a major issue, just gotta remember to press the button. No biggie.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

qkkqc said:


> mdplayer,
> 
> did you find the software user-friendly? there is some reviews about the complexity of the unit...just wondering...thinking about pulling the trigger on this one as well. bang for the $.


Just got mine today. There is an initial learning curve of learning the menu structure. But after a while, I've figured it out and it isn't something I'm likely to forget like the button sequences from the one button Cateye units.

I'm looking forward to putting this unit through it's paces. So far it's very impressive.


----------



## nightmoves001 (Jul 7, 2009)

are you kidding me 250.00 for a bike computer lol you guys must have money to BURN.


----------



## nallen (May 13, 2007)

Good news: http://www.sigma-data-center.com/en/startseite/

They are coming out with Data Center V. 2, it's going to work on Mac OS X!

I can get GPS data from an iPhone app I run, the Rox sounds like it would give me everything else in a bit more exact nature than a Garmin does (fast winding trails GPS units under estimate due to limits of the GPS accuracy and data sampling.)



mdplayer said:


> I have been using the 9.0 for about a month or so and have had nothing but good luck with mine. I have been using on both my trainer/rollers and also on my Pugsley. For the rear wheel, I have the sensor on the seat stay and the computer on the stem. On the Pugsley, I have the sensor on the fork and the computer on the handlebars. The best part about the Sigma computers is the ease of changing it between bikes. A quick removal of the "rubber bands" and BAM, changed in seconds. For doing anything like changing wheel size on the computer itself, I just plug it into my laptop and do everything I need to that way. Could not be easier.
> 
> All together, I give the entire system a 9 out of 10. It has everything I wanted in a computer. The only thing it doesn't do is GPS which I don't want. It didn't get a 10 out of 10 because the software isn't mac compatible. If there would be a mac version of the software, I would give it an 11 out of 10.


----------

